# Largest star ever discovered, compared to our Sun



## oivind_dahle (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you feel small? Time to feel smaller...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4iD-9GSW-0


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 13, 2011)

Whew, it was an actual link...I always hesitate opening links you post, I was afraid it migt be something harry, or the full monty...


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, came across those videos a few months ago. the proportion of that star to even the sun is so large, they cannot visibly put those two side by side to get a real scope of the difference. When someone tried, the sun turned out to be just be a spec on the screen


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 13, 2011)

It's nice here on our little dust mote.


Speaking of that, DID YOU KNOW:

The exact middle point between the Earth and a subatomic particle, in terms of size, is a mote of dust. A piece of debris so small it can be suspended in a mid-air colloid. That's halfway between the Earth, and a subatomic particle.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 13, 2011)

Right now, I"m at the exact middle point between the beginning and the end of a six pack. :biggrin:


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 13, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Right now, I"m at the exact middle point between the beginning and the end of a six pack. :biggrin:


 
1.5 ± 0.5 kiloparsecs to drunkytown!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 14, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Right now, I"m at the exact middle point between the beginning and the end of a six pack. :biggrin:


 
Oh no.

Don't tell Oivind. You dare risk inebriation in his thread?!


----------



## jmforge (Aug 14, 2011)

Notice that someone posted "your mom's still bigger" in the comments. LOL


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 14, 2011)

I like these two:

http://sizeofworldse.ytmnd.com/

http://atinyglimpse.ytmnd.com/

Feel small? Kinda puts stuff in perspective, like petty arguments and decisions. Basically, none of this matters. The universe does not care what job you have, what you do in your free time, or what you accomplish with your life. Fck worrying about sh!t, just be happy for yourself. Be nice to people, do what makes you happy, and respect what makes others happy.


----------

